# Elgin hub rebuild



## traveler11 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have and prewar Elgin bike and I need help with a rear hub rebuild . I have got no brakes ! 
Believe or not I still ride the bike but if I ever get into a must stop situation ...let's just say could be a problem . 
When I got the bike I lubed the hubs ....and let's just say I was happy to get it back together !
Local bike shop won't touch it wondering if there is any west coast hub Drs that could rebuild this and get me some stopping power

Thanks robert


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 7, 2014)

Check this thread for a breakdown and if you need any parts I have most everything.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?59677-Organize-your-bearings


----------



## mike j (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm having a similar problem w/what looks like the same Musselman air-cooled hub. Have zero stopping power but if you free spin the rear wheel & apply back pedal the wheel stops. If you look at the diagram that Rustyspoke66 posted, you'll see the the Musselman hub is a very simple operation, especially compared to the New Departure. I'll be taking mine apart (again) in the next few days, at this point I feel that the problem may be glazing on the inside of the hub & or the shoe, will sandpaper both & see what happens. Let you know, what does the rest of that bike look like?


----------



## traveler11 (Oct 8, 2014)

*No brakes*

Thanks rusty spokes , and mike . Mike plz let me know if you have success with your rebuild and then I will give it another try . Good luck 

Robert

Rusty spokes just checked out that old thread , wow ,,,,,and all those parts ..... Nice!


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 15, 2014)

*Is my Elgin rear hub clutch too worn?*

This is my 1st attempt at servicing a rear Elgin air-cooled hub (same as Musselman I believe).  I have everything disassembled and cleaned.  The only part that looks very worn is the clutch.  The "ridges" on the outside part of the clutch appear to be worn smooth (see photos), unless that is how this part is supposed to look.  

Can anyone with experience working on these hubs let me know if my clutch is too worn to use....... or is this how it is supposed to look.  If it should be replaced......does anyone have a replacement clutch for sale?

Take a look at my photos and let me know what you think.

Also, when I put this hub back together, it is my understanding that only the bearings should be greased, everything else can be coated with 20 or 30wt. oil.    Is this correct?  (My only experience w/ hub servicing is with New Departure Model A hubs).

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## traveler11 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Brake*

Mike , let me know how it goes , not having brakes got me to fix my Hawthorne , but really want to get the Elgin so it will stop .

Robert


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2014)

The Musselman service instructions say to grease the bearings and wipe grease on parts, "CAUTION: do not use too much grease" 
Also sez: never use oil in the Musselman brake.
Your clutch looks to have some wear, but they did not have grooves all the way around originally, here's one that's NOS:


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 16, 2014)

Rustjunkie,

Thanks!!! 
That's just the info I needed.
I'll re-assemble my hub today and see how it responds.

Mike


----------



## traveler11 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Did it work*

Mike , just wondering if you had success with the rebuild 

Robert


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 22, 2014)

*Elgin Air-Cooled Coaster Brake Hub Rebuild - Results*



traveler11 said:


> Mike , just wondering if you had success with the rebuild
> 
> Robert





Hi Robert,

After taking my Elgin air-cooled hub apart, degreasing everything, letting it dry overnight, re-greasing the bearings, lightly wiping a coating of grease on the other parts, re-assembling the hub, re-installing the rear wheel on my Elgin Twin 20, the hub does have much less "play" in it when I "kick back" to stop, and the brakes do work, but very poorly in my opinion.  I think New Departure Model A hubs have more stopping power.  But at least it's enough to slow me down when I need to stop.  I'll keep things the way they are.  I need to get some photos of this bike taken and posted.

Mike


----------

